# Chicago Winch Question



## tazzman15 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi, i was wondering if anyone knew if hooking up a handler bar rocker switch to a chicago 2000 lbs winch would work? i have the old big giant handheld remotes i have to use now and hate it. it makes it harder and takes to long to raise the plow and back up.


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

As long as you use a contactor with the rocker switch you should be fine. The rocker switch by itself won't handle the power required by the winch.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Reb;961628 said:


> As long as you use a contactor with the rocker switch you should be fine. The rocker switch by itself won't handle the power required by the winch.


Not according to the villiage idiot! he claims the rocker takes all the juice lol:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## tazzman15 (Dec 11, 2009)

Is there any special brand i should use?


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Warn rockers are pretty nice.


----------



## tazzman15 (Dec 11, 2009)

Thank You.


----------

